# I7 7820X Motherboard



## Chlenix (28. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin momentan am umrüsten und bräuchte eure Hilfe. 

Welches Motherboard/Ram/Netzteil für einen 7820X (OC)
Momentan habe ich einen BeQuiet mit 600Watt (Der einen 7700K und eine GTX 1080 TI versorgt)

Hab da zb an folgende Komponente gedacht(liegt etwas über dem Budge): 

Ram: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMK32GX4M4B3200C16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Cpu: Intel Core i7-7820X, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mobo: ASUS TUF X299 Mark 2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wakü: be quiet! Silent Loop 360mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mein Budget liegt bei 1150/1200€ (Wakü muss auch noch im Budge liegen)


----------



## Saguya (28. Juni 2017)

Dein MF link funz nicht.
Und für was von einem 77k auf einem 7820X wechseln?


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juni 2017)

Also ich würde ja immer noch zu Ryzen raten, nicht zu LGA2066.


----------



## Chlenix (28. Juni 2017)

Saguya schrieb:


> Dein MF link funz nicht.
> Und für was von einem 77k auf einem 7820X wechseln?



Funktioniert es jetzt?


----------



## Chlenix (28. Juni 2017)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Also ich würde ja immer noch zu Ryzen raten, nicht zu LGA2066.



Ich finde Ryzen nicht so schlecht, ich war nur von der Gaming Performance etwas enttäuscht (Würde ich zu AMD wechseln dann eher auf den Threadripper) aber ich denke, dass die Gaming Performance da schlechter als bei Ryzen sein wird


----------



## Saguya (28. Juni 2017)

Chlenix schrieb:


> Funktioniert es jetzt?



nope



Chlenix schrieb:


> Ich finde Ryzen nicht so schlecht, ich war nur von der Gaming Performance etwas enttäuscht (Würde ich zu AMD wechseln dann eher auf den Threadripper) aber ich denke, dass die Gaming Performance da schlechter als bei Ryzen sein wird



das ist quatsch einfach, solange du keine probleme beim spielen hast, ist es egal ob du 5-10% weniger Leistung hast aber dafür min. 50% + mehr bezahlen musst bei Intel.
Und viele Spiele müssen erst mal auf Ryzen Optimiert werden.


----------



## markus1612 (28. Juni 2017)

Chlenix schrieb:


> Ich finde Ryzen nicht so schlecht, ich war nur von der Gaming Performance etwas enttäuscht (Würde ich zu AMD wechseln dann eher auf den Threadripper) aber ich denke, dass die Gaming Performance da schlechter als bei Ryzen sein wird



Ryzen ist von der Gamingleistung sehr gut. Außerdem wird da noch einiges optimiert, wie man letztens gesehen hat.
Zumal die CPU immer unwichtiger wird, je höher die Auflösung wird.


----------



## Chlenix (28. Juni 2017)

Saguya schrieb:


> nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab es jetzt anders gemacht  Ich bin einfach einer, der die Leistung braucht (Kopfsache)


----------



## Saguya (29. Juni 2017)

Chlenix schrieb:


> Hab es jetzt anders gemacht  Ich bin einfach einer, der die Leistung braucht (Kopfsache)



Was willst du eig. genau mit dem PC machen nur zocken? Wenn ja, lass mit dem Wechsel. ist einfach unnötig, zu teuer und zu viele probleme.


----------



## defender197899 (29. Juni 2017)

Hier mal ein Tip von der 8auer
Das X299 VRM Desaster (de) - YouTube


----------



## Rammler2 (29. Juni 2017)

Jap würd auch auf neue bessere Boards warten. Die aktuellen sind ne Katastrophe


----------



## Schnuetz1 (29. Juni 2017)

Das Video von der8auer wollte ich gerade auch posten, absolut peinlich, was mit den Boards abgeht. 

Es wäre besser gewesen, Intel hätte sich etwas Zeit gelassen, die Partner sind wohl komplett überfordert gewesen. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Hersteller absichtlich unfertige oder nicht durchdachte Boards auf den Markt bringen.


----------



## Chlenix (29. Juni 2017)

Saguya schrieb:


> Was willst du eig. genau mit dem PC machen nur zocken? Wenn ja, lass mit dem Wechsel. ist einfach unnötig, zu teuer und zu viele probleme.



Nein brauche den PC auch für die Arbeit (Gaming und Arbeit) deswegen der Wechsel


----------



## Chlenix (29. Juni 2017)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Tip von der 8auer
> Das X299 VRM Desaster (de) - YouTube



Super Video.... Danke für den Link (Die Boards sind ja mal richtig .......)


----------



## Schnuetz1 (29. Juni 2017)

Ja, leider ist das eher peinlich, was da abgeht. 
Ryzen hatte zu Anfang auch Probleme, das konnte zum Glück über BIOS-Updates gelöst werden.
Intel hat auch Software-Probleme, da denke ich, dass man dies in den Griff bekommt. 
Bei den Boards kann es aber nur eine Möglichkeit geben: Die Hersteller sollten verbesserte Versionen auf den Markt bringen.

Ich glaube nur, es wird dennoch zu viele Leute geben, die die aktuellen Boards gleich zu Release kaufen. Gründe dafür sind ja verschieden.


----------



## Chlenix (3. Juli 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ja, leider ist das eher peinlich, was da abgeht.
> Ryzen hatte zu Anfang auch Probleme, das konnte zum Glück über BIOS-Updates gelöst werden.
> Intel hat auch Software-Probleme, da denke ich, dass man dies in den Griff bekommt.
> Bei den Boards kann es aber nur eine Möglichkeit geben: Die Hersteller sollten verbesserte Versionen auf den Markt bringen.
> ...



Asus X299 Strix Review Including VRM & Heatsink Temp Testing - YouTube

Anscheinend betrifft es nicht jedes Board....Antwort (neuer Test) vom Der8auer sollte auch die nächsten Tage kommen


----------



## Chlenix (3. Juli 2017)

defender197899 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Tip von der 8auer
> Das X299 VRM Desaster (de) - YouTube



Asus X299 Strix Review Including VRM & Heatsink Temp Testing - YouTube

mal was interessantes......heute/morgen müssten noch andere Tests vom Der8auer erscheinen


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2017)

Der Kühler des Strix unterscheidet sich nicht wirklich von den anderen.
Willst du auf Nummer sicher gehen, hängst du einen Lüfter rein, der auf den Sockel bläst. Das geht dann.


----------



## Darki88 (4. Juli 2017)

EKWB Support (Grega) (EKWB Support) 
Jul 4, 15:13 CEST 
Hello, 

we are working on the monoblocks for the following models. 

ASUS ROG Rampage VI Extreme
ASUS ROG Strix X299-E Gaming

GIGABYTE X299 Aorus Gaming 7 (rev.1.0)
GIGABYTE X299 Aorus Gaming 9 (rev.1.0)

MSI X299 Gaming Pro Carbon AC

At the moment I don't have official ETA, sorry.


Oder eins von denen und später dann nachrüsten .


----------



## Zergoras (4. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mir ein ähnliches System bestellt wie du. Gleicher Prozessor, allerdings geköpft, die 360mm AIO von BQ, 32GB Trident Z 3200 CL16 und das Strix X299.
Viele sagen, dass es am Netzteil liegt, dass der 8auer benutzt. Wenn du sonst noch ein bisschen warten kannst, kann ich dir von dem Strix berichten (wenn es endlich mal auf Lager ist).


----------



## Rammler2 (4. Juli 2017)

Ist das Strix nich absoluter Preis-Leistungs Verlierer? Die paar Euro mehr fürs Deluxe lohnen da doch deutlich. Find das Strix überteuert


----------



## Chlenix (4. Juli 2017)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein ähnliches System bestellt wie du. Gleicher Prozessor, allerdings geköpft, die 360mm AIO von BQ, 32GB Trident Z 3200 CL16 und das Strix X299.
> Viele sagen, dass es am Netzteil liegt, dass der 8auer benutzt. Wenn du sonst noch ein bisschen warten kannst, kann ich dir von dem Strix berichten (wenn es endlich mal auf Lager ist).



Genau die gleichen Teile habe ich mir heute in den Warenkorb gepackt  warte dann auf deinen Bericht.
Er hat das ganze ja mit 2 verschiedenen Netzteilen getestet (beide von Seasonic) und wollte in den nächsten Tagen mehr Tests durchführen 

Wo hast du den Prozessor bestellt?


----------



## Zergoras (4. Juli 2017)

Komplett identisch?
Bei Caseking, ich denke woanders kriegt man den nicht geköpft. Blöd nur, dass alle anderen Prozessoren lieferbar sind, nur der i7 7820x nicht.

Bei Mindfactory hat das x299 Strix einen Liefertermin am 14.07.17, ich hoffe, dass es sonst irgendwo früher zu haben ist. Meine AIO liegt hier schon seit einer Woche und wartet.

Wundert mich nur, dass andere nicht so krasse Ergebnisse haben wie der 8auer. Warten wir mal ab, was von ihm noch kommt.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Ist das Strix nich absoluter Preis-Leistungs Verlierer? Die paar Euro mehr fürs Deluxe lohnen da doch deutlich. Find das Strix überteuert



Na ja, 80€ mehr sind nicht ein paar Euro.


----------



## Rammler2 (4. Juli 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, 80€ mehr sind nicht ein paar Euro.



Stimmt, aber dafür bietet das Deluxe schon einiges mehr. Also würde ja eher noch das X299 A nehmen als das Strix. Wlan Modul wär mir den Aufpreis nicht wert


----------



## Zergoras (4. Juli 2017)

Das weiß gefällt manchen einfach nicht bzw. passt nicht zum Rest des PCs.


----------



## markus1612 (5. Juli 2017)

Chlenix schrieb:


> Nein brauche den PC auch für die Arbeit (Gaming und Arbeit) deswegen der Wechsel



Da dein jetziger PC deinen produktiven Aufgaben nicht gewachsen zu sein scheint, gehe ich davon aus, dass im Rahmen der Arbeit Programme genutzt werden, die gut optimiert sind und von vielen Kernen profitieren. Genau da ist ein Ryzen 8-Kerner nämlich deutlich schneller und günstiger als der 7820X.


----------



## Zergoras (5. Juli 2017)

Ich sehe den i7 in Games vorne, genauso wie in fast allen Anwendungen. Manchmal liegen die gleich auf, aber deutlich schneller? Hast du auch ein paar Beispiele?


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber dafür bietet das Deluxe schon einiges mehr. Also würde ja eher noch das X299 A nehmen als das Strix. Wlan Modul wär mir den Aufpreis nicht wert



Was du aber vielleicht gar nicht brauchst.
Braucht wer 2x Lan?
USB Ports mehr? Kann man auch mit einem Hub machen.


----------



## Zergoras (5. Juli 2017)

Das Strix kostet 30€ mehr, das Deluxe nochmal 100€ mehr als das Strix.


----------



## Threshold (5. Juli 2017)

Das Prime X299 A ist ja auch baugleich mit dem Strix.
Beim Strix hast du eben den Wlan Krempel und das ROG Zeugs mit drin. Da sind die 30€ Aufpreis schon nachvollziehbar.
Beim Deluxe hast du eben 2x Lan und noch ein paar mehr USB Buchsen. Wieso das gleich mal 140€ mehr kostet als das X299 A weiß nur Asus.


----------



## Chlenix (5. Juli 2017)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich sehe den i7 in Games vorne, genauso wie in fast allen Anwendungen. Manchmal liegen die gleich auf, aber deutlich schneller? Hast du auch ein paar Beispiele?



So sehe ich es genauso


----------



## Zergoras (5. Juli 2017)

Der geköpfte Prozzi ist heute rausgeschickt worden. Nur noch auf das blöde Board warten.


----------



## Rammler2 (5. Juli 2017)

Hat das Phasendesign eigentlich entscheidende Auswirkungen?
Das Strix hat ja 8 Phasen glaube ich, das MSI Carbon ja sogar 12.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juli 2017)

Vergiss das mit den Phasen.
12 schlechte Phasen oder 8 gute Phasen.
Da steckt eine Menge Marketing drin.


----------



## markus1612 (7. Juli 2017)

Rammler2 schrieb:


> Hat das Phasendesign eigentlich entscheidende Auswirkungen?
> Das Strix hat ja 8 Phasen glaube ich, das MSI Carbon ja sogar 12.


Zumindest wenn die Phasen qualitätstechnisch auf einem Niveau liegen, sind mehr Phasen besser, da die einzelnen Phasen schwächer belastet werden, wodurch sie kühler bleiben und mehr Reserven haben.


----------



## Bronxs3 (7. August 2017)

Also mein Board hat auch keine Probleme mit denn Vrms . Habe denn I7 7820X Delided auf 4800 mhz auf allen Kernen laufen bei 1.220 Vcore . Die Temperaturen sind alle im Grünen Berreich.


----------



## onlygaming (8. August 2017)

Chlenix schrieb:


> So sehe ich es genauso



Ich denke nicht das er so viel schneller ist. Man zahlt einfach unverhältnismäßig mehr.


----------



## Chlenix (8. August 2017)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das er so viel schneller ist. Man zahlt einfach unverhältnismäßig mehr.



Das war der Grund warum ich mir keinen Ryzen geholt habe  mir passt die Gaming Performance einfach nicht. (Vielleicht wird es sich in der Zukunft ja ändern) Warte momentan noch auf TR Gaming Benchmarks....ansonsten wird ein 7900x gekauft

Jemand eine Idee wann die Benchmarks veröffentlicht werden dürfen?


----------



## onlygaming (8. August 2017)

Chlenix schrieb:


> Das war der Grund warum ich mir keinen Ryzen geholt habe  mir passt die Gaming Performance einfach nicht. (Vielleicht wird es sich in der Zukunft ja ändern) Warte momentan noch auf TR Gaming Benchmarks....ansonsten wird ein 7900x gekauft
> 
> Jemand eine Idee wann die Benchmarks veröffentlicht werden dürfen?



Gut wer die zusätzlichen FPS braucht, kommt an einem Intel aktuell nicht vorbei


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2017)

Dafür brauchst du aber auch kein 7900X. Da reicht der 7800X völlig aus.
Wobei die Game Performance von Skylake X im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ja auch eher bescheiden ist.


----------



## hoffgang (8. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei die Game Performance von Skylake X im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ja auch eher bescheiden ist.



Core i7-7800X und Core i9-7900X im Spiele-Benchmark - ComputerBase



> Stellt sich die Frage, warum Skylake-X trotz höherer Rohleistung  langsamer in Spielen als der Vorgänger Broadwell-E ist. Vermutlich ist  die neue interne Verbindung der CPU-Kerne untereinander, das von Intel auf Mesh getaufte Netzwerk,  dafür verantwortlich. [...] In Anwendungen ist das  offensichtlich kein Hemmschuh, in tendenziell als „latenzkritisch“  einzustufenden Spielen aber offensichtlich schon. Intel hat das  bestätigt:



Grade wenn man Mehrkerner mit maximaler Spieleleistung sucht sollte man JETZT nicht zwangsläufig auf Skylake X wechseln, sondern dem Drang widerstehen und auf den Coffee Lake 6 Kerner warten.

Der einzige Vorteil gegenüber Ryzen? Den Intel Move machen.
Teure CPU kaufen, köpfen & Garantie wegschmeißen, übertakten, dank höherem Takt mehr Leistung erreichen.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2017)

Ich weiß.
Wenn ich mir die Benchmarks des 7820X bei Anno anschaue, erreicht er in etwa die Frames, die meine CPU bei Standard Takt hat. Also 3GHz.
Ich fahre aber auf 4,1GHz und damit lasse ich jeden Skylake X Prozessor hinter mir.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass Haswell E 3 Jahre alt ist. 
Und dann meckern einige, dass Ryzen nur die Haswell Pro Takt Leistung hat -- reicht doch, Skylake X ist langsamer.


----------



## hoffgang (9. August 2017)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß.
> Wenn ich mir die Benchmarks des 7820X bei Anno anschaue, erreicht er in etwa die Frames, die meine CPU bei Standard Takt hat. Also 3GHz.
> Ich fahre aber auf 4,1GHz und damit lasse ich jeden Skylake X Prozessor hinter mir.
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass Haswell E 3 Jahre alt ist.
> Und dann meckern einige, dass Ryzen nur die Haswell Pro Takt Leistung hat -- reicht doch, Skylake X ist langsamer.



Du warst nicht unbedingt Zielgruppe meines Beitrags, eher die Fraktion "Will spielen brauche max Leistung, kaufe Skylake X!"
Schade für dich, weil du wirst dein "geliebtes" X99 wohl so schnell nicht los


----------



## Threshold (9. August 2017)

Keine Sorge. Ich hab schon 3 Leute an der Hand, die mein Zeugs gerne sofort nehmen würde. 

Ich muss eben nur ermitteln, wo für mich die Priorität ist.
Klar, Gaming Leistung ist wichtig, aber natürlich kann man auch mit Threadripper wunderbar spielen -- es wird ja teilweise suggeriert, dass mit AMD kein Spiel vernünftig läuft.
Ebenso reicht auch ein Skylake X.
Nur bekomme ich bei AMD mehr Lanes, was ich gut für die M.2 SSDs nutzen kann.

Tja -- mal schauen, dieses Jahr kaufe ich eh nichts. Ich bin pleite.


----------



## Chlenix (13. August 2017)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Core i7-7800X und Core i9-7900X im Spiele-Benchmark - ComputerBase
> 
> 
> 
> ...



4.5/4.6 GHZ gehen auch ohne Probleme und ohne Del.
Die Gaming Leistung vom 7900x ist ziemlich gut  liegt oft vorne, ansonsten immer neben dem 7700/6950x


----------



## JackTheHero (14. August 2017)

Weiß auch nicht wirklich woher kommt, dass der Skylake-X so lahm sei. Eben hat mir jemand einen Screenshot gepostet und da ist er so schnell wie mein 7700K auf 4.8 Ghz im Singlecore. Von langsamer kann hier ja keine Rede sein. Und der wird wohl eher nicht deutlich höher als 4.8 Ghz getaktet sein. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=964791


----------



## Threshold (14. August 2017)

ES geht um die Gaming Performance.
Da musst du den 7820X schon auf 4,5GHz schieben, damit du schneller bist als ein 5960X mit Standard Takt.
Arbeiten beide CPUs mit gleichem Takt, sieht der Skylake X kein Land mehr und das ist angesichts des Alters des 5960X eben schon schwach.
Daran siehst du aber, dass Skylake X nicht für reines Spielen gedacht ist, dafür hat Intel ja Sockel 1151.


----------



## amdahl (14. August 2017)

JackTheHero schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht wirklich woher kommt, dass der Skylake-X so lahm sei. Eben hat mir jemand einen Screenshot gepostet und da ist er so schnell wie mein 7700K auf 4.8 Ghz im Singlecore. Von langsamer kann hier ja keine Rede sein. Und der wird wohl eher nicht deutlich höher als 4.8 Ghz getaktet sein.
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/fullsizeImage.php?i=964791



Das ist Cinebench. Der Benchmark wenn man zeigen will wie lang der Balken ist und wie toll es doch ist 16 Kerne zu haben. Für Games hat er so gut wie keine Aussagekraft.


----------

